# Help with uploading



## rlharding (Feb 10, 2008)

I am trying to upload a pic to my album. I have copied the IMG code from photobucket as I did before but this time I am getting an error message that I have invalid characters.

Here it is:







Earlier tips have said that the under-space needs to be deleted. Tried that but still no go.  Also, this is directly from photo bucket following the steps in the PB Tutorial.....unless I am having another day like yesterday I don't know what to do.

thanks IA


----------



## gerryr (Feb 10, 2008)

You don't need to go through photobucket to upload to your album.  Just upload it directly from your computer.


----------



## rlharding (Feb 10, 2008)

weird that the pic is there now, it wasn't when I posted.

Gerry, I have never had a pic upload from my pc, no matter what i do to resize I am always over sized. Photobucket will be just fine once I have the sequenced memorized.  There is even a tutorial.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm guessing that photo is over 800 pixels wide.  If you resize to no wider than 800 you will definitely have smaller file sizes.  We're all lazy here and don't want to have to scroll back and forth to see the entire photo.

What software are you using to photo editing?
What operating system do you have on your computer?


----------

